# My PCOS Metformin journey to BFP!



## peanutbuttery

Hey all,

As a total TTC obsessive I thought I'd share my story in the hope that it encourages some people in the same situation as me! :flower:

Me: 31, Thin Cyster, DX PCOS June 2013 (bcp hid symptoms for years!!). Did not have AF from coming off bcp in Dec 2012. One ovary due to large dermoid cyst removed in 2009.
DH: 31, normal test results
Months TTC: 12

After not having AF from coming off bcp I was pretty convinced my one ovary was causing a problem. However, I was reassured not! One ovary is fine to conceive and my blood tests came back normal. I had no other symptoms of PCOS apart from absent periods. As u/s confirmed PCOS and I was prescribed metformin.

After 3 weeks on 1500mg met (3 x 500mg daily) AF came!! Then I seemed to settle into a long 43 day cycle. In those cycles I seemed to gear up to ovulate a few times (ewcm, + opk etc). I did use a cbfm but found it useless as during cycle 1 it incorrectly gave me 2 peaks and an egg day around cd 15, but I clearly didn't actually ovulate until much later in the month as af came on cd 43.

It took me a while to settle into understanding my cycles. I used fertility friend to chart, temps and IC opks initially. For cycle 4 I ramped things up by having clearblue digital opks as confimation sticks for when the ICs looked good! Cycle 4 was my lucky one!:bfp:

My consultant has been brilliant and after cycle 3 decided to perform a HyCoSy to check my tubes weren't blocked. The u/s during the HyCoSy confirmed there was an egg there ready to pop! I was expecting it due to opks and we ended up bd the day of the + smiley cb digital opk, then the 2 days after.:sex:

I also used preseed to help things along!:spermy:

I also wanted to post about my BFP because I have been totally obsessing about the 2ww and really, really honestly did not expect a BFP due to the absence of symptoms which many people seemed to have in abundance! Anything I've experienced I put down to post-ovulation symptoms and pre-AF. It's hard as because of the PCOS I don't know my body well enough to detect any changes. I felt pretty much the same as after the 3 other times I'd ovulated.

Here's my 'symptoms' from my chart:

1-8 dpo: Minor bloating, few mild cramps, slightly sore boobs which started to ease up. All of these I put down to post-ovulation/pre AF as I'd had them all before! The only funny thing was a funny (not metallic!) and horrible taste in my mouth for about 5 days. At 8 dpo we went to a party and I just didn't feel like drinking (not like me at all!) - I felt really down as I thought we were out for another cycle.:nope:
9 dpo: Temp drops 0.3 C (still just above coverline). Few twinges/mild poking sensation in uterus. Convinced AF was on her way so feeling very down.:cry:
10 dpo: Temp still down. Few more twinges/cramps. Still awaiting AF.
11 dpo: Temp still down. Faint, faint line on IC. Used tesco hpt and faint but definite pink line! BFP! Total shock!!!!:happydance:
12 dpo: Temp rising. Bbs hurt a bit more. Mild backache.
13 dpo: Same as above.

In short, I NEVER thought this would happen. I was a total sceptic, POAS addict (opk and hpt!) and have done so much reading/forum stalking that I am convinced I know lots about what to look for. Metformin worked for me! 

Good luck to you all! Here's hoping for a sticky bean, I'm just delighted I can even get pregnant!!

Baby dust to you all...

:dust:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congratulations


----------



## sore-boobs

congratualtions to you. i too have just got a bfp with pcos. Thought is would never happen but Here we both are. happy for you. x


----------



## nic18

congratulations :xmas8:!


----------



## peanutbuttery

Thank You I just can't believe it! xx


----------



## peanutbuttery

sore-boobs said:


> congratualtions to you. i too have just got a bfp with pcos. Thought is would never happen but Here we both are. happy for you. x

Congratulations to you too! ! xx


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats hun <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations x


----------



## xprincessx

congratulations x


----------

